# Installer Linux sur un Ibook 2001



## ArnoldoTlse (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Je dois installer pour un ami une version linux sur un Macbook MacOs x 2001, je suppose que c'est un PowerPc G3. Problème: Mot de passe perdu. C'est pour cela que j'ai pensé à Linux en bootant (pardon pour le néologisme) sur une clé usb sans avoir a mettre de MP. Quelle version linux me recommanderais-vous? Peux-je creer la clé bootable avec Rufus ? Merci pour votre aide. 
Bon Samedi.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2020)

Bigre, ça ne nous rajeunit pas...
Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses démarrer sur une clef USB sur un aussi vieux PPC mais plutôt à l'aide d'un CD/DVD d'installation à créer à partir de la distribution.

Tu peux installer des distributions Debian et dérivées (Ubuntu par exemple). Mais quelles versions, je ne sais pas : il faut chercher sur les sites respectifs (p.ex. _ici_ pour Ubuntu, _là_ pour Debian, _ailleurs_ (Distro Watch) en général).

Les tutoriaux ne manquent pas.


----------



## ArnoldoTlse (20 Janvier 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Bigre, ça ne nous rajeunit pas...
> Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses démarrer sur une clef USB sur un aussi vieux PPC mais plutôt à l'aide d'un CD/DVD d'installation à créer à partir de la distribution.
> 
> Tu peux installer des distributions Debian et dérivées (Ubuntu par exemple). Mais quelles versions, je ne sais pas : il faut chercher sur les sites respectifs (p.ex. _ici_ pour Ubuntu, _là_ pour Debian, _ailleurs_ (Distro Watch) en général).
> ...


----------



## ArnoldoTlse (20 Janvier 2020)

J'ai regardé un pu et vu un auto avec une clé usb. Le iBook  a plusieurs ports usb. Mon problème c'est aussi le MP. Je voudrai bosser directement sur l'installation. Sinon, je vais faire comme tu dis. Un CD. J'ai vi qu'il faut une distribution conçue pour les PPC. Merci


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2020)

Il faut effectivement une distribution pour PPC.
Et pour les ports USB : à l'époque, on pouvait démarrer sur des supports connectés aux ports Firewire mais pas aux ports USB. C'est pour cela que je doute que ça marche.


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

Hey salut ! J'ai bien galéré a trouver les infos pour installer Linux sur un vieil Imac G5 et j'y suis arrive. Il y a plusieurs distribs. 
Tout d'abord, c'est pas très complique de booter  d'une cle usb et c'est meme plus rapide.

Debian pour PPC est malheureusement tres instable. 

Il y aussi Fienix qui est base sur Debian mais plus stable et surtout activement développé.

Ce que j'ai choisi de mon cote, c'est Lubuntu, c'est supporte jusqu'en 2021 donc c'est vraiment stable. 
Un gars sur un forum a fait une version Remix de Lubuntu qui est très stable aussi mais un navigateur modifie, dans l'ensemble c'est plus rapide.

Tu en es ou pour l'instant ?


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

Je viens de créer un sujet pour résumer mon expérience. J’espère que ça te profitera : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-linux-sur-un-mac-ppc-imac-g5.1332007/


----------

